# Grand National Later Today



## Guitarist (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone else planning to watch?  I'm hoping I'll get to see the replay here

http://www.thejockeyclub.co.uk/video/

since American sports channels rarely show it live.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

_Brilliant_ Grand National!  One of the commentators called it "an old-fashioned Grand National" and I agree.  I love how the horses who lose their jockeys just keep on running and jumping.  I love the Kentucky Derby, too, but this makes that race look like a merry-go-round.  

So, no other fans here?  No one else loves _National Velvet_ (book or movie)?  

Replay here, just in case anyone's interested:

http://www.thejockeyclub.co.uk/video/


----------

